# Is It Possible For Me To Use My 1999 Crown Victoria With Under That Has 146000 Miles?



## Sam12under (Jun 15, 2018)

I was wondering about driving for uber which I have a 1999 Crown Victoria LX that is in good condition and has over 146000 miles


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

No


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Sam12under said:


> I was wondering about driving for uber which I have a 1999 Crown Victoria LX that is in good condition and has over 146000 miles


Does it meet Uber's requirements?


----------



## Sam12under (Jun 15, 2018)

Grand said:


> Does it meet Uber's requirements?


Such as?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If you drive in the Orleans Parish, your vehicle can’t be any older than 8 years. If you drive in Jefferson or St. Tammany Parish, you’ll need a 2005 or newer.


----------



## Sam12under (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> If you drive in the Orleans Parish, your vehicle can't be any older than 8 years. If you drive in Jefferson or St. Tammany Parish, you'll need a 2005 or newer.


In that case might just go ahead and sell the Crown Victoria for a 2011


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sam12under said:


> I was wondering about driving for uber which I have a 1999 Crown Victoria LX that is in good condition and has over 146000 miles


Orleans 8 years or newer.
Uber
Lyft
Taxi.
Same rules.

Can only be 2 years old for Uber Black car.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

yes. eats.


----------

